
Open Peeps, a hand-drawn illustration library - pablostanley
https://www.openpeeps.com/
======
chrysoprace
Always happy to see more of these resources available for FOSS development.
The problem with a lot of paid graphics is that they can't be open-sourced,
which make them a non-starter for me.

------
jquave
Pablo Stanley is a legend

------
MR4D
very cool idea!

